# Hyatt Exercising ROFR?



## JanT (May 11, 2010)

Does anyone know if Hyatt is exercising ROFR on properties in Key West?  Are they even selling weeks at Beach House and Windward Point anymore?  I think they stopped selling at Sunset Harbor years ago didn't they?

I just purchased two different Key West properties (one SH and one BH) and am curious if they will pass ROFR.  The SH unit I bought for $7K and the BH was scooped on Ebay for ~2400.00.  Thoughts about them passing ROFR?


----------



## mwwich (May 13, 2010)

JanT said:


> Does anyone know if Hyatt is exercising ROFR on properties in Key West?  Are they even selling weeks at Beach House and Windward Point anymore?  I think they stopped selling at Sunset Harbor years ago didn't they?
> 
> I just purchased two different Key West properties (one SH and one BH) and am curious if they will pass ROFR.  The SH unit I bought for $7K and the BH was scooped on Ebay for ~2400.00.  Thoughts about them passing ROFR?



JanT:

I've followed your posting to see if someone with more experience w/Hyatt would answer....however we are new Hyatt owners as of January (bought 2 1300 point weeks resell).  Our purchase price was in the $5K range for each and passed ROFR.

What were the point value of your weeks??


----------



## JanT (May 13, 2010)

Congratulations on your purchases!!  Were they in Key West or other Hyatt properties?

Points for Sunset Harbor were 1400 and points for Beach House were 1300.  

I did speak with the seller of the BH week and he said that he hasn't seen Hyatt exercise ROFR in the past year.  We'll see what happens when the BH weeks gets to them.  $2.4K is pretty cheap but in this economy why would they want it back?  We'll see.

I doubt they will ROFR the SH week but again, who knows?

Thanks for responding.


----------



## mwwich (May 13, 2010)

JanT said:


> Congratulations on your purchases!!  Were they in Key West or other Hyatt properties?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## stacylee (May 13, 2010)

Those are great purchases at that price!!  I would think there is some level that is just too low for them to pass, but Im not sure common sense plays into this on the part of the company!  Best of luck to you!!


----------



## stacylee (Jun 1, 2010)

Have you heard anything on the ROFR from HYATT on your 2 purchases?


----------



## JanT (Jun 1, 2010)

Nope, nothing as of yet.  They have 30 business days from the time they receive it to respond so the clock is ticking albeit slooowwwwllllyyyy.  As soon as I hear something I will post it hear.  Am keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## JeffW (Jun 1, 2010)

With the base level for new resorts (and adjusted resorts - think Hyatt Carmel), It's possible that Hyatt doesn't care as much about units worth less than 1800 points.  
Hyatt right now also might be more concerned with getting (new) owners likely to pay the annual fees (the same for every unit), then to maximize the selling price of a unit.  I remembered running a comparison years ago, that showed in terms of cost per point, lesser-point units were almost always more expensive to own over time, regardless of how much cheaper the initial purchase price was.

Jeff


----------



## JanT (Jun 16, 2010)

Heard today that the Hyatt Sunset Harbor week has passed ROFR so it's a go.  Now waiting to see if the Beach House week passes.  $2.4K is pretty low - I have my doubts if it will pass.  If it doesn't it's really ok with us - we can do without the BH week but really wanted the SH week.  1400 points will get us what we want and need so I think we got a good deal.


----------



## The Conch Man (Jun 17, 2010)

Good news Jan, way-to-go!!!!!!!


----------



## JanT (Jun 23, 2010)

Just heard today that our Hyatt Beach House resale purchase at $2.4K passed ROFR.  Amazing - I really thought they would balk at such a low price.  Granted it's not a high demand week/points level but still - $2.4K got through?  I'm stunned but obviously happy!


----------

